# Hit or Miss? AKA help the newbie!



## cparktd (Jan 24, 2014)

About to run (or ruin) my first smoke, Tuesday I hope. Boston Butt for pulled Pork, in a MES 30 with an a-maze-n.

Here is my stolen / modified / what I had on hand, after reading 1000+ rub recipes till my head hurts concoction.

 Help me out here kind and wise Smokers...

We don't care about the Bark or looks, don't care for hard bits in my Q so I limited the sugar, (sugar tends to increases the bark yes??) and will foil at ~160 or so. (foil tends to decrease the hard bark, yes??)

We also don't like much heat so not too much pepper was added.

I used 2 kinds of Garlic... because I had 2 kinds and didn't know witch was better.

I plan to try a Mustard coat then rub coat. Wrap and fridge overnight. 

I have oak, apple, cherry and mesquite pelletts.  Which???

Anyway...

Just wondering if I'm fixing to ruin a good piece of meat or not. LOL!

The rub is already made but I invite (actually BEG) any suggestions for additions prior to it's use... up to and including starting over! 

PaPa’s World Famous Pork Rub  (Beta V1  1/23/14) 

1/4 C. Turbinado Sugar

1/4 C. Fine Sea Salt

1/4 C. Paprica

1/8 C. Garlic Salt

1/8 C. Garlic Powder

3 Tsp Onion Powder

1 Tbs Chili Powder

1/2 tsp Black Pepper

1/2 tsp Cumin

*1/4 tsp Cayenne Pepper

**1/4 tsp Ginger

*I halved to limit the heat (was 1/2 tsp)

**added for a “savory” enhancer 

Made about 2/3 of a pint.

PS

"PaPa’s World Famous" is an inside joke around here. PaPa is me, and I call all my cooking endeavors that, regardless of their outcome.  It truly does my heart good to have a Grandchild come beg me to make some of PaPa’s World Famous homemade ice cream, or PaPa’s World Famous Chili-dogs. Hopefully PaPa’s World Famous BBQ will soon be worthy...

Thanks...


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello.  Sounds like the pork will be world famous also.  The Garlic powder should be ok.  No need to use the 2 next time.  As I am sure you did, taste things like rubs, if it tastes pretty good on it's own then it should taste even better on the meat after being smoked.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Lets start with the rub-

1/4 C. Turbinado Sugar

1/4 C. Fine Sea Salt

1/4 C. Paprica

1/8 C. Garlic Salt

1/8 C. Garlic Powder

3 Tsp Onion Powder- 3 teaspoons equals 1 tablespoon, just an FYI

1 Tbs Chili Powder

1/2 tsp Black Pepper-

1/2 tsp Cumin-

*1/4 tsp Cayenne Pepper

**1/4 tsp Ginger

It is  very salty, over 30% salt with the sea salt and the garlic salt, I would omit the garlic salt and cut the sea salt in half at a minimum.

I would also increase the black pepper to 1 TBS.

The cumin may be a personal taste, but I would use it on beef, not pork.

The cayenne and ginger together constitute 1% of the total volume of the rub, this is so little that you will not notice them in the final product so you can safely leave them out.

My first choice for wood is apple, followed closely by cherry.

The only other advice I would give is to cook your butt at as high a temperature as your MES can go. It will decrease the overall cooking time considerably and make it more predictable by mitigating the effect of the stall.


----------



## cparktd (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks!! Just the kind of help I needed / was looking for!

Type-o on the onion powder.  I used 3 Tbs. Not 3 tsp. 

If it's too salty I could add in more of the other ingredients to cut it down.


----------



## cparktd (Jan 24, 2014)

By the way...
I expect a long but fun learning curve with this new hobby. I just want something I don't have to throw out to the dog on this first attempt!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 26, 2014)

Smoking is a fun and satisfying hobby.  Try to go with the  tried and true recipes which you can find here on the forum and save the experimenting for when you become more skillful.

Cliffcarter gave you some sound suggestions regarding your rub.  With some tweaking it will probably become "world famous" some day.

Good luck,  John


----------



## cparktd (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, here I go!

Decreased the saltiness of the rub by doubling most of the other ingredients.

Wife picked up the bone in Butt on sale at food Lion, 10.7 lb @ $1.48 per. It has been injected with salt / sugar solution. Hope thats ok, going with it anyway. Little bigger than I wanted also.

Rinsed, dried, fat cap cross slit. Then the mustard and coated with the rub. Then wrapped well and back in the fridge. The big spots you may see are Christmas trees on the first layer of wrap LOL! Not spots on the meat. Oops, mixed the pic of the rub before wrapping.

I think I'm going to allow about 24 hours total... Including set up / warm up and rest time. Starting after noon Monday, probably put in on to smoke 2 or 3 PM roughly. On my work days I normally get up at 3:00 AM so getting up early to tend to it won't be a problem. Will have the remote bedside.

Q for the crew Tuesday afternoon! Hopefully!













IMG_0232.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 26, 2014


















IMG_0233.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 26, 2014


















IMG_0234.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## joopster (Jan 26, 2014)

Good luck.  I wish I had tomorrow off to smoke!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice, that's gonna be tasty.  Keep the pics coming Thumbs Up.  WHB


----------



## cparktd (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't know if I making pulled pork or dog food but it ON! I feel like a kid at Christmas, is that normal??

After about 18 hr in the fridge I unwrapped the butt and added more rub. Warmed up the MES. Fired up the AMAZNPS, nice gentile smoke going. Apple pellets.

MES set to 212, Mavericks says bout 10 more... may bump it a tad higher.

Meat in at 3:00pm.

Wind is brutal with the wind today and it's cool, 21° going down to 12 tonight, 23 high tomorrow. I set up the smoker at an inside corner of the house to help get it out of the wind. Good view of it out the kitchen window.

Coated a potato with EVO then dusted with Lemon Pepper seasoning. Just as a test... its on a rack with the MES probe in it! Going to take it to 210° just to see how long it takes, and to see how it comes out. 

I have apple juice, should I put some in the drip pan? Or water? I'm  1.5 hrs in.













IMG_0240.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 27, 2014


















IMG_0244.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 27, 2014


















IMG_0250.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 27, 2014


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 27, 2014)

i ALWAYS feel like a kid at christmas when i get to smoke meat! have fun man looking like a good start


----------



## cparktd (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it's done!

Foiled it at 11:00 pm @ 160°. (8 hours in) throwing in abt 1/4 cup AJ.

Took it to 205° at 4:00 AM so a 13 hour total smoke @ 225°.

The pellets were all burnt up with only a coal or two left glowing 8 hours in when I foiled it.

Rested it wrapped and in a cooler a few hours.

The fat cap side was unappetizing looking mush so I removed that. The meat just absolutely fell apart in my hands, I could hardly get it moved from the foil to a pan, is it supposed to do that?? LOL! 

I was dreading pulling it... a first for me, but that proved a non issue. I just dug through it looking for and fatty spots to remove and after I had done that it was pretty much done, didn't take any time at all hardly. Tastes good! nice and smokey. It's moist enough so no finishing sauce probably but I might mix some rub spices to it. That or just BBQ sauce on it when consumed.

I didn't want a hard bark on it and it's not, but now I'm not sure I liked the soft either. The meat is almost too soft. This was a pretty fat Butt it seems. I may try not foiling the next one.

One more Question... I can slightly detect a fatty taste in the bare finished meat, which I don't really care for. Would a vinegar based sauce help that maybe.  

*I want to thank everyone who responded to my post and the forum in general*  for making my first attempt a success. (not dog food LOL!) I feel sorry for those trying to figure this out with no help at all.

I expect the Q won't last the day out... One daughter (of 3) has already invited herself and family over this afternoon!













IMG_0254.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 28, 2014


















IMG_0255.jpg



__ cparktd
__ Jan 28, 2014


----------



## ajbert (Jan 28, 2014)

By all means possible, use this finishing sauce!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2014)

The Too Soft issue is from the final Internal Temp (IT) you took it to. At 205°F and up with a rest, you get Mush. Get an accurate Digital Thermometer like a MAVERICK ET 732 and pull the meat when the IT hits 195-200°, then give it a rest. It will pull nicely but not fall apart. Pork Butts are inherently going to be fatty, even after removing the visible fat. A Finishing Sauce helps because the Vinegar cuts through the fat in your mouth so it is less noticeable. I would suggest mine because it has individual herbs and spices rather than 1 commercial blend. You get to control the heat, sweet, salt and can add any flavor you like. If you want truly leaner Pulled Pork, try purchasing a Fresh Ham, an uncured/smoked hind leg. They will pull when smoked to the IT prescribed but have a lot less fat. Be warned...The different muscle make up and density will not have the same super moist mouth feel of a Butt however it will still be good. Here is the recipe...JJ

JJ's Finishing Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30-60 minutes for the flavors to meld together.


----------



## cparktd (Jan 28, 2014)

AJBert said:


> By all means possible, use this finishing sauce!!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


Oh yea, warmed up some and added this. That brought it to life!!

Thanks

The crowd is gathering....  10 lb but may not have been enough!


----------



## cparktd (Jan 28, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Too Soft issue is from the final Internal Temp (IT) you took it to. At 205°F and up with a rest, you get Mush. Get an accurate Digital Thermometer like a MAVERICK ET 732 and pull the meat when the IT hits 195-200°, then give it a rest. It will pull nicely but not fall apart. Pork Butts are inherently going to be fatty, even after removing the visible fat. A Finishing Sauce helps because the Vinegar cuts through the fat in your mouth so it is less noticeable. I would suggest mine because it has individual herbs and spices rather than 1 commercial blend. You get to control the heat, sweet, salt and can add any flavor you like. If you want truly leaner Pulled Pork, try purchasing a Fresh Ham, an uncured/smoked hind leg. They will pull when smoked to the IT prescribed but have a lot less fat. Be warned...The different muscle make up and density will not have the same super moist mouth feel of a Butt however it will still be good. Here is the recipe...JJ
> 
> JJ's Finishing Sauce
> 
> ...


Great info on the temps. Yes I have and used a Maverick, saw it recommended here so much I just ordered one before my first smoke. I don't remember why I picked 205 for a target, will try a lower temp next time.

I will try you Sauce later, the Q is already under attack...

...Early reports are extremely favorable.  

Got a request from a Grandson already to make it for his birthbay.

Thanks

TD


----------



## simmonsez2 (Feb 1, 2014)

I know this is a stupid question but I got married so that speaks for itself. When do you apply a finishing sauce? And is the reason to reduce the fat, or is it additional flavor to go with the BBQ sauce.

Regards,

Simmon


----------



## cparktd (Feb 1, 2014)

simmonsez2 said:


> I know this is a stupid question but I got married so that speaks for itself. When do you apply a finishing sauce? And is the reason to reduce the fat, or is it additional flavor to go with the BBQ sauce.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simmon


Cain't hold getting married against anyone LOL! Matter of fact I done it twice...

Anyway...  the finishing sauce goes on after pulling the meat. Squirt it on and mix well. It can both add to the taste and help keep the fat taste down you may get sometimes. I'm a complete newbie at this so maybe some one more qualified will chime in. 

I know it did both for my first pulled pork. It really woke it up. I guess it could also add a little moisture back if your meat is a tad on the dry side.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 2, 2014)

simmonsez2 said:


> I know this is a stupid question but I got married so that speaks for itself. When do you apply a finishing sauce? And is the reason to reduce the fat, or is it additional flavor to go with the BBQ sauce.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simmon



There's no such thing as a stupid question !  And the last poster (thread starter) is spot on.  That finishing sauce really is a nice addition to PP, as I have tried it with and without.  I will use it from here forward as I like it a lot !  Good luck, have fun and if ya have ANY questions just drop a line and someone will most likely have an answer for ya!  WHB


----------

